# Holding Tanks



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Last time we were out, our friends fresh water tank started leaking. His trailer wasn't an Outback, but we took it apart and found that the space the fresh water tank was contained in could easily hold a significantly larger tank. This got me thinking. We love to dry camp and it always seems like our fresh and grey tanks could be about ten times larger.

Is enlargement possible? Has anyone done it?

Our tow vehicle could manage much more than we put on it now, so that part of the equation isn't a concern.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Another factor to consider is can the trailer itself handle the extra weight? One thing we do to expend the gray tank is we wash dishes in wash tubs outside, so we don't fill up our gray tank that way.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

There are several fairly easy ways to deal with the gray tank filling up. We run into this even on short trips. First get a cap for the dump line that has a 3/4" threaded hose fitting. This will make several of the following options easier. The first way I used to do with our popup is to get a portable tank (10 gal.) on wheels and dump it at the dump station or some other convenient area







. What I do now is drain into a 5 gal expandable water jug and find some plants that need watering, usually in the evening. Another approach I've seen used is to attach a hose to the hose fitting on the cap and drain away some of the water to some needy plants. Now of course these are not all approved methods of dealing with gray water and I'll probably be chastised for my methods or suggestions. But we usually camp at dry locations and I take care not to make a mess either in my or my neighbors campsites. I just can't get too worked up about gray water after many years tent camping and just tossing the water out.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Back in our old pop-up days, I usually found something around the campsite that needed watering. Though some places are getting anal about dumping any kind of water on the ground. What I finally did for the pop-up was take a regular old 5 gallon water jug and run the gray water into it for all to see on the side of the camper. I looked like a good, responsible camper. What everybody didn't see was the inconspicuous green garden hose coming out of the bottom of the jug, running under the camper and out into the weeds. I think that is referred to as a "sneak hose". Never been a problem in State Parks, National Forest areas, etc. (probably because I was never caught!) Back when we used to camp at Millerton Lake in California, there were always plenty of old abandoned ground squirrel holes around. At least I hope they were abandoned.








Of course, now with the Outback, because of the sheer volume of gray water, we usually (operative word here is _usually_) dump into a portable tank and tow it to the dump station. like all good campground citizens should.









Bob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

From our popup days, we have used a portable tank to take our grey water to the dump station. They are usually not that far from the campsites, and we can pick a time when it is not reaal busy, never in the morning.
We have just worked this into our daily routine, thus it doesn't seem to be a hardship.

Rita


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll only repeat what has been said about the weight issue. A larger tank may fit, but do you have enough CCC left to handle the extra weight. Remember, fresh water weighs 8.33#/Gal., I imagine grey and black are close enough to that to use that number. At that weight, a 45 gallon fresh tank, full, weighs about 375 #, and that is the water alone. Just adding 10 gallons increases that to almost 460#, so before you start increasing tank size, remember to know what your rig weighs now, and what it could weigh with full tanks of a newer size.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

There is more room under my Outback to make the tanks larger, but you will also need to modify the support system to account for the full tank weight. How large you would go and where your particular tank is located can also affect the loading on the trailer springs, tire weight load capacity and or the stabilizer legs as the tank fills to capacity.

Yes it can be done but there are many variables to consider in the big picture. A blue tank is cheaper and easier in my opinion.

good luck

kevin


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

The other problem I see here is whether the tank is in the center or off to one side. My guess is that is it not in the center. So, not only would putting in a larger tank create more weight, but that weight would be overweighting one side. Since other appliances are used by the manufacturer to offset weight distribution, you would be overloading one side of the rig and that could be very dangerous.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

CJ999,

I have often wished my fresh & grey water tanks were larger. I never tow the OB with more than a few gallons of water anyway, so I would like 70-80 gallon tanks!

Of course the manufacturers can't do this because some people would fill their tanks to the top and take off down the road.

If I could easily and inexpensively add larger tanks I would- but for now I'll keep using my blue tote tank and fill the fresh water tank with my gravity feed bucket.

-Matt


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

From model year 2005 to 2006, the size of the black and grey tanks increased from 28 to 40 gallons across the entire TT line.

This makes you wonder if the 40 gallon tank is a direct bolt in or if there are changes to the frame.

It does lead one to believe that carrying a 40 gallon grey tank should be no problem though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We always carry our 30 gallon tote-tank for keeping the gray water tank under control. If we ever come close to filling the black tank, we should probably be thinking about heading for home, anyway. Know what I mean?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

You can do it!! But I would check the costs first. I was going to add a tank to an old motorhome until I found out that buying and adding a tank would have cost almost twice as much as a blue tote tank of the same size even before I counted in my time to install it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> We always carry our 30 gallon tote-tank for keeping the gray water tank under control. If we ever come close to filling the black tank, we should probably be thinking about heading for home, anyway. Know what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree on all the Grey tank methods for removal while camping.

I don't think I've ever run into a situation where the Blank tank approached full. The two boys and I use local toilets (if available) or a local tree to do our business and my wife is the only one that really uses the Outback toilet. How about the rest of you...how many days (on ave) does it take you to fill the Black tank?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I read a article one time where a guy had rigged up a pump to pump his gray water into his black tank. He installed a suction line on the upper section of his gray tank and mounted a pump inside the trailer close to the black tank vent line. Then all he had to do was pump it into the black tank so he essentially doubled his capapcity. The black tank doesn't fill up for us for days so I was going to try that but the only time I don't have full hookups is at the racetrack.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> The other problem I see here is whether the tank is in the center or off to one side.


In my '04 26RS with the 28 gal waste tanks, and 40 gallon fresh tank, all three tanks are centered in the frame. I would suspect this is how they all are, so that what weight is in the tank is distributed side to side equally.

Tim


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Based upon this thread, I'm thinking the solution is:

1. Tactical grey tank evacuation. 
2. Blue Porta tote.
3. Some sort of delivery system for getting fresh water too the trailer....


----------

